# Sleeping Angels....Share Your Fluff Sleeping Too



## suzimalteselover

Here's Mandy sleeping with her favorite toy. Please share a photo in this thread of your fluff sleeping too. I think they look so precious and peaceful asleep. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Mandy looks so precious curled up in her bed. Here are two of Tyler. I love how innocent they look. Shhhhh, baby's sleeping. :wub:


----------



## dwerten

*Demi*

Demi loves to sleep


----------



## uniquelovdolce

aww those r precious !! i hardly get any of dolce sleeping cause as soon as i move he wakes up.


----------



## Cosy

Let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## PreciousPrince

Aww Mandy looks so cute!


----------



## jpupart

They all look so sweet.
Here's Candy catching a little nap in Cocotini's bed


----------



## mysugarbears

Here's a picture of Noelle and Riley sleeping


----------



## Starsmom

My present siggy is the only sleeping pic I have of Star. Note: He's on the back of a sofa that's against a wall - and he's sound asleep! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota

awwwwwh there you are Mandy:wub::wub::wub: sleeping sweetly while showing your belly.. I've missed you so very very much :wub: 

Suzi, what a WONDERFUL thread idea. I also LOVE when I see these innocent fluffs sleep :wub: totally loved seeing eveyone else's pictures too :wub::wub::wub: awwwh ..Thank you so much for starting this new treat and thanks to everyone for sharing a sleeping fluff :wub: sure make me smile 

I love to cuddle next to my two and give some belly rubs. I know that belly rubs make my two ZZZZZZZ after 5 minutes - Belly rubs are like magic here. I gotta share a sleeping fluff picture. I will have to search for one taken by my camera and will for sure share it here:chili: can't help it but join the fun :chili:

hugs
Kat


----------



## Miss_Annie

Awe!! The sleeping fluffs are too cute!! :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423

I love sleepy pictures and have tons but these are my favorites...


----------



## revakb2

Bogie sleeping as a puppy








My favorite Bogie sleeping picture.


----------



## Lindy

Here is Girlie tucked into her blankie!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Snowbody said:


> Mandy looks so precious curled up in her bed. Here are two of Tyler. I love how innocent they look. Shhhhh, baby's sleeping. :wub:


Tyler looks sooo adorable sleeping! Look at that tiny little nose and cute face and gorgeous hair!!! :wub: I want another Maltese sooo bad! :w00t: 



dwerten said:


> Demi loves to sleep


Awwww, Demi is darling....love her bow in her hair, even as she sleeps....she looks so beautiful! 



uniquelovdolce said:


> aww those r precious !! i hardly get any of dolce sleeping cause as soon as i move he wakes up.


Haha....you need to practice more. 


Cosy said:


> Let sleeping dogs lie.


Awe, Cosy is tuckered out after her photo shoot. She's such a itty bitty precious sleeping beauty!



PreciousPrince said:


> Aww Mandy looks so cute!


Perri looks so cute in that bed!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love that bed, it reminds me of a huge, soft, fluffy cloud.


----------



## suzimalteselover

jpupart said:


> They all look so sweet.
> Here's Candy catching a little nap in Cocotini's bed


How precious!!!! I love Candy's little monkey. That bed is so nice! I've been wanting to order it from The Haute Hound, or, I should say, Paws on Palm Beach. How do you like it? It does look like Candy is enjoying it. 



mysugarbears said:


> Here's a picture of Noelle and Riley sleeping


Noelle and Riley look so comfy snuggled up together. It looks like a lazy Sunday afternoon photo. So sweet! :wub::wub:


Starsmom said:


> My presnet siggy is the only sleeping pic I have of Star. Note: He's on the back of a sofa that's against a wall - and he's sound asleep! :HistericalSmiley:


That's so funny! I love to hear the stories behind the photos. I thought he was just sleeping on the sofa. I had no idea Star is actually on the back of the sofa against the wall. :w00t: Star is multi-talented. He can balance himself as he sleeps. :wub:


Katkoota said:


> awwwwwh there you are Mandy:wub::wub::wub: sleeping sweetly while showing your belly.. I've missed you so very very much :wub:
> 
> Suzi, what a WONDERFUL thread idea. I also LOVE when I see these innocent fluffs sleep :wub: totally loved seeing eveyone else's pictures too :wub::wub::wub: awwwh ..Thank you so much for starting this new treat and thanks to everyone for sharing a sleeping fluff :wub: sure make me smile
> 
> I love to cuddle next to my two and give some belly rubs. I know that belly rubs make my two ZZZZZZZ after 5 minutes - Belly rubs are like magic here. I gotta share a sleeping fluff picture. I will have to search for one taken by my camera and will for sure share it here:chili: can't help it but join the fun :chili:
> 
> hugs
> Kat


We'll be waiting!



jenniferhope423 said:


> I love sleepy pictures and have tons but these are my favorites...
> View attachment 89792
> 
> View attachment 89793
> 
> View attachment 89794


Love the first photo of Bailey. Sophie is so cute, she looks like she may be falling out of bed in the second photo. :HistericalSmiley: Bailey and Sophia are darling! I want to take a nap with them. :wub:



revakb2 said:


> Bogie sleeping as a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Bogie sleeping picture.


Bogie in a box, how cute!! Bogie, the sofa is swallowing you! :w00t: Be careful of the Malteater couches! :HistericalSmiley:



Lindy said:


> Here is Girlie tucked into her blankie!


Awwwwww, Girlie is a dollbaby! I love her coloring! What an adorable pic! You need to post more pics of her!!!!! She's adorable.


----------



## Johita

What a fun thread! Mandy looks like an angel sleeping. Here are a few of Aolani:

As a puppy with his froggy:









Another one as a puppy:










The night before his first b-day with his bunny:









X-Mas 09 beat after giving out prezzies:









All snuggled up after a walk in the snow:


----------



## cyndrae

Here are my favorites of Lilly sleeping.


----------



## Katkoota

baby Crystal sleeps with hippo (her very first stuffie toy:wub









I don't know what's up with sticking tongue out while sleeping, but I find it stinkin' CUTE:wub:









I did I say that I find it CUTE that lil tongue??? AWWWWH went melting looking at previous photos:wub:









Crystal, all grown up and still sleeps sweetly - she just no longer sticks her tongue out while sleeping :HistericalSmiley:









What makes monkey Snowy sleeps at any time, any second, anywhere????
*BELLY RUBS*!!!! 
Snowy: "Hey Human, lady wid the camera, pwease wub ma belly"









After about 5-10 minutes of belly rubs, Snowy is hypnotize 
Sleeping with Texas, the stuffie lion:wub:









awwwh I am loving all these pictures of our sleeping beauties :wub: please keep 'em coming everyone :chili: I enjoyed looking at all these sleeping angels :wub:


----------



## jpupart

Suzi,

I love the Pawd beds. They are really plush and cosy. That is Cocotini's bed which she has had about a year. She loves it. Candy also likes to stretch out in it, and I was thinking of ordering her the one with the cupcakes that is a little smaller, but I think I may wait until she is a little older as she likes to pull on the ribbons that you use to tighten the bed into a circle.


----------



## Katkoota

Are kitties invited to join? 

I couldn't resist sharing this of Romeo sleeping peacefully :wub:









Romeo kitties can sleep in the weirdest positions


----------



## sophie

This is one of my favorites of Sophie sleeping. I don't know how she can be comfortable, but it's so cute.


----------



## bailey02

*Just to darn cute*

These are 2 pictures of my Bailey girl sleeping 

And the other picture is of her cousin NIKO sleeping with his owner


----------



## Snowbody

bailey02 said:


> These are 2 pictures of my Bailey girl sleeping
> 
> And the other picture is of her cousin NIKO sleeping with his owner


I love all of these so much! 
Becky, I was trying to figure out that middle photo BEFORE I read your caption. Looked like half man, half dog. :blink::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bailey02

LOL to funny thats my nephew with his dog as you can see his dog out weighs him by a long shot lol lol


----------



## suzimalteselover

Johita said:


> What a fun thread! Mandy looks like an angel sleeping. Here are a few of Aolani:
> 
> As a puppy with his froggy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one as a puppy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The night before his first b-day with his bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-Mas 09 beat after giving out prezzies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All snuggled up after a walk in the snow:


Awe Edith, Aolani is such a cutie pie! All that paperwork and playing basketball....a boy needs his rest. I love the pic on the bed with the pillow. That should be an advertisement for a hotel. :wub: The first photo with his frog and his tongue out is so precious!



cyndrae said:


> Here are my favorites of Lilly sleeping.


Lily, where is your head? :HistericalSmiley:I love it when they stretch all out without a care in the world. She's a sleeping beauty. :wub2:


Katkoota said:


> baby Crystal sleeps with hippo (her very first stuffie toy:wub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's up with sticking tongue out while sleeping, but I find it stinkin' CUTE:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did I say that I find it CUTE that lil tongue??? AWWWWH went melting looking at previous photos:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal, all grown up and still sleeps sweetly - she just no longer sticks her tongue out while sleeping :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes monkey Snowy sleeps at any time, any second, anywhere????
> *BELLY RUBS*!!!!
> Snowy: "Hey Human, lady wid the camera, pwease wub ma belly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After about 5-10 minutes of belly rubs, Snowy is hypnotize
> Sleeping with Texas, the stuffie lion:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwwh I am loving all these pictures of our sleeping beauties :wub: please keep 'em coming everyone :chili: I enjoyed looking at all these sleeping angels :wub:


Awwwww, Crystal, you are killing me here with all your tongue photos!!!! So adorable and you look so elegant now sleeping. :wub:

Snowy, I love your trademark photo with your paw up. You are so adorable with Mr. Lion!



jpupart said:


> Suzi,
> 
> I love the Pawd beds. They are really plush and cosy. That is Cocotini's bed which she has had about a year. She loves it. Candy also likes to stretch out in it, and I was thinking of ordering her the one with the cupcakes that is a little smaller, but I think I may wait until she is a little older as she likes to pull on the ribbons that you use to tighten the bed into a circle.


Thanks for your reply, Jocelyn. I found out the hard way that my girls don't care for the (flat) pillow type beds. They like a doughnut or a cup they can snuggle down into. Your bed is so pretty and looks so soft. I like the color you chose.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Katkoota said:


> Are kitties invited to join?
> 
> I couldn't resist sharing this of Romeo sleeping peacefully :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romeo kitties can sleep in the weirdest positions


Of course kitty Romeo is invited to join. He looks so peaceful. I bet he's dreaming about chasing butterflies and birds, or, maybe, Crystal and Snowy. :HistericalSmiley:I'm sure the marble floor feels so nice and cool on his tummy, he has the right idea. 


sophie said:


> This is one of my favorites of Sophie sleeping. I don't know how she can be comfortable, but it's so cute.


Sophie, how do you do that?! I think she's a little gymnast in her sleep. :wub::wub::wub:



bailey02 said:


> These are 2 pictures of my Bailey girl sleeping
> 
> And the other picture is of her cousin NIKO sleeping with his owner


Bailey looks like my Mandy. I esp. love this pose...on their back and paws up in the air. :tender: Niko and his owner are hugging! That photo should be in a contest. :wub: He has a big hugging partner, almost the size of another human. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## NIMaltese

I love this thread - some really cute and really funny pics of the furries!

Here's tobi asleep on the sofa...


----------



## MaxnMinnie

Johita said:


> What a fun thread! Mandy looks like an angel sleeping. Here are a few of Aolani:
> 
> As a puppy with his froggy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one as a puppy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The night before his first b-day with his bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-Mas 09 beat after giving out prezzies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All snuggled up after a walk in the snow:


Aolani is sooo cuteee !



Katkoota said:


> baby Crystal sleeps with hippo (her very first stuffie toy:wub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's up with sticking tongue out while sleeping, but I find it stinkin' CUTE:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did I say that I find it CUTE that lil tongue??? AWWWWH went melting looking at previous photos:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal, all grown up and still sleeps sweetly - she just no longer sticks her tongue out while sleeping :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes monkey Snowy sleeps at any time, any second, anywhere????
> *BELLY RUBS*!!!!
> Snowy: "Hey Human, lady wid the camera, pwease wub ma belly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After about 5-10 minutes of belly rubs, Snowy is hypnotize
> Sleeping with Texas, the stuffie lion:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwwh I am loving all these pictures of our sleeping beauties :wub: please keep 'em coming everyone :chili: I enjoyed looking at all these sleeping angels :wub:


mah goodness look at crystal's wittle tongue ROFL and that hippo is bigger than her!! :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover

NIMaltese said:


> I love this thread - some really cute and really funny pics of the furries!
> 
> Here's tobi asleep on the sofa...


Tobi is a cutie pattootie! Sweet dreams, Tobi. :wub:


MaxnMinnie said:


> Aolani is sooo cuteee !
> 
> 
> mah goodness look at crystal's wittle tongue ROFL and that hippo is bigger than her!! :wub:


Awww, I love Minnie on the red ottoman. That is such a cute photo of her!!! :tender: Is that a red shaped heart ottoman? I love that! :heart:
Max looks so peaceful all snuggled up into his blankies. :wub: :wub: I wouldn't be able to get out of bed in the morning and go to work!


----------



## donnanj

Loves Mamas pillows!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Love this thread! .. I recently posted this of Mr. Quinn.. one of my favorites. Can't find one of Naddie sleeping... she always seems to "KNOW" the camera is near no matter how I try to sneak up on her.


----------



## donnanj

awww I have the same bed!


----------



## suzimalteselover

donnanj said:


> Loves Mamas pillows!
> 
> View attachment 89878
> 
> 
> View attachment 89879


 Oh no, I got behind on the sleeping angels.
Awe, Brooklyn, you look so comfy! I love your mommy's comforter and pillow. I sure wish I could join you, you are too cute for words! 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Love this thread! .. I recently posted this of Mr. Quinn.. one of my favorites. Can't find one of Naddie sleeping... she always seems to "KNOW" the camera is near no matter how I try to sneak up on her.


:w00t: This photo needs to be entered into a contest! So darling and his tongue is out! :wub: :wub: Quincy must be dreaming of bone covered fields.


----------



## Alexa

Thanks so much for the great idea with the sleeping pics thread, Suzi!

It's so much fun to see our beloved ones in the funniest sleeping positions! Wonderful!

Love all the posted photos very, very much!

Here's one of Ullana I did recently!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08

My favorites!


----------



## maltlovereileen

Those pics are so darling!!! I have some sleeping doggy pics too but am waiting for the Sleeping Devils thread


----------



## Katkoota

awwwh MORE super sweet photos <3


----------



## suzimalteselover

Alexa said:


> Thanks so much for the great idea with the sleeping pics thread, Suzi!
> 
> It's so much fun to see our beloved ones in the funniest sleeping positions! Wonderful!
> 
> Love all the posted photos very, very much!
> 
> Here's one of Ullana I did recently!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Just look at Ullana! She's such a beautiful beach babe! :wub: Cody says, "Mommy, I would sure like to put some sunscreen on pretty Ullana!"



08chrissy08 said:


> My favorites!


Awwww, absoultely precious!!!


maltlovereileen said:


> Those pics are so darling!!! I have some sleeping doggy pics too but am waiting for the Sleeping Devils thread


Yes, Josey is waiting for that thread, too. :smrofl:


----------



## MaxnMinnie

suzimalteselover said:


> Tobi is a cutie pattootie! Sweet dreams, Tobi. :wub:
> 
> 
> Awww, I love Minnie on the red ottoman. That is such a cute photo of her!!! :tender: Is that a red shaped heart ottoman? I love that! :heart:
> Max looks so peaceful all snuggled up into his blankies. :wub: :wub: I wouldn't be able to get out of bed in the morning and go to work!


thank you  yup it's a heart my mom found two of those ottomans somewhere and brought them home one day :w00t:


rofl quincy must really be dreaming of something tasty


----------

